# Hip protection recommendations?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Just this summer, three of my friends fell on their side and hit a rock or hard ground. All of them have broken hips with broken femoral heads.

Anyone have experience with the armor that can prevent this?

fc


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, that's pretty frightening! Several months back I fell on my hip hard and for a few hours thought it may have been broken, thankfully I was wrong.

Anyway, no help here but I'm interested to hear what others say. I'm sort of an xc guy myself so lightweight and non-cumbersome would be key features for me.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Well, there are a bunch of liner type shorts with thigh, hip and tailbone protection. Troy lee, Rockgarn, Zoic, POC etc. Some seems burlier than others, esp. Rockgardn.

Here for a glance:

Apparel > Shorts > Liners | Jenson USA


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I've tried out a few different armored liner shorts, and posted about them a while back, here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/protective-inner-shorts-compared-720972.html

I also recently posted about armored liners with quality chamois here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/protective-liner-shorts-quality-chamois-933256.html

I'm not at all confident that any of the shorts I've tried have enough hip armor to prevent a broken hip, but I guess anything helps.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I've been eyeballing these.........they use that Newtonian Gel that hardens on impact...

Only bummer on these is the seam down the middle, no bueno


----------



## nexttozen (Jul 15, 2014)

i'm gonna get a pair of those soon.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Anyone try the 661 Sub Shorts?

Good Deal on Blue Sky now BlueSkyCycling.com - 661 Comp Sub Shorts


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

I really like the redesigned G-form crash short (with chamois). I've moved on from their elbow and knee portection, as the material the pad is sewn to is too flimsy to stand up to any kind of serious impact. But the shorts have worked great on a couple of solid hip checks. It doesn't hurt that the chamois is the best I've found. YMMV
http://g-form.com/index.php/pro-b-bike-compression-shorts.html


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

martinizer said:


> I really like the redesigned G-form crash short (with chamois). I've moved on from their elbow and knee portection, as the material the pad is sewn to is too flimsy to stand up to any kind of serious impact. But the shorts have worked great on a couple of solid hip checks. It doesn't hurt that the chamois is the best I've found. YMMV
> http://g-form.com/index.php/pro-b-bike-compression-shorts.html


I've been looking at those for awhile. Thanks for the mini-review.


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm also using the G-Form shorts, very good product. Articulated, good fit, don't even notice them while pedaling. Soft material but hardens on impact. Can be worn as is or under baggies, machine washable. Made in USA. I have 2 artificial hips and crashed heavily on ice last winter so this is important to me. I tried the POC's but didn't like them, heavy, nonarticulated, not machine washable, legs cut too short.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Moementum said:


> I'm also using the G-Form shorts, very good product. Articulated, good fit, don't even notice them while pedaling. Soft material but hardens on impact. Can be worn as is or under baggies, machine washable. Made in USA. I have 2 artificial hips and crashed heavily on ice last winter so this is important to me. I tried the POC's but didn't like them, heavy, nonarticulated, not machine washable, legs cut too short.


I have the POCs too. I haven't worn them for the past 4-5 months......I found them to be "clunky". Decent hip protection but I did not forget they were on while riding. I've toughened up since then  and will be giving them a re-try this weekend to refresh my assessment. Out of the bottom of the drawer the come.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Wore the POCs today on a 15 mile pedal filled ride. I still say they feel a bit "clunky" but that improves significantly as the hip pads soften quite a bit when they get warm. So they do a decent job of contouring and lose their initial stiff feel. The one thing that irritated me quite a bit was the tailbone pad. I removed it half way through the ride. This improved the comfort significantly. Liner: mediocre. Very small with limited "padded" feel. These would not be my first choice for long rides with lots of seated pedaling. Conclusion: net/net they are OK. However, I would not purchase them again.


----------



## nexttozen (Jul 15, 2014)

challybert said:


> Wore the POCs today on a 15 mile pedal filled ride. I still say they feel a bit "clunky" but that improves significantly as the hip pads soften quite a bit when they get warm. So they do a decent job of contouring and lose their initial stiff feel. The one thing that irritated me quite a bit was the tailbone pad. I removed it half way through the ride. This improved the comfort significantly. Liner: mediocre. Very small with limited "padded" feel. These would not be my first choice for long rides with lots of seated pedaling. Conclusion: net/net they are OK. However, I would not purchase them again.


good to know. i'll be ordering the g-form ones.


----------



## colbatguano (Jul 9, 2014)

RipRoar said:


> I've been eyeballing these.........they use that Newtonian Gel that hardens on impact...
> 
> Only bummer on these is the seam down the middle, no bueno
> 
> View attachment 928262


I have the POCs and the seam is not an issue. My downhill shorts have detachable hip pads in them, so I feel decently protected wearing both: Azonic Venom II Shorts > Apparel > Shorts | Jenson USA

I've only used the POC's for chair lift runs and never noticed the tailbone pad in a negative way.


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

I have the POCs and use them for both ski and bike. Like any armour stuff you need to get used to them. Depends where I go in the summer if I wear them on my bike. And yes maybe the pad could be better. But when I was skiing, they defiantly helped on a heavy side fall I had. Have not come of on the bike and impacted on them yet


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Scroll down a bit here to see the full line of hip protection shorts from TLD.
Troy Lee Designs® | Base Protection

one of our top sellers:


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

stiksandstones said:


> Scroll down a bit here to see the full line of hip protection shorts from TLD.
> Troy Lee Designs® | Base Protection
> 
> one of our top sellers:


We were riding yesterday at one of our most challenging trails which also has a lot of rocks. Leaf cover is immense right now and I lifted the front tire to get over some roots and rocks and when wheel came down I must have hit a roller underneath the leaves.

Well it tucked my front wheel and down I went. Not a high speed crash but I landed on a rock right on my hip. Man it is sore so I'm looking now. I am in the Midwest so most of the riding is XC with trails that can be extremely rocky. I need something that will be comfortable for lots of pedaling. How will these be for XC type terrain?

Thanks


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I would guess that any padding would offer extremely minimal extra protection against fracture, and mainly protect against skin abrasion and skin deep bruising.

I say this because I broke my clavicle this summer while wearing full body armor. All that padding around the shoulder could not stop it. 

I thick the simple fact is that if the velocity is high enough and the fall happens to concentrate initial impact on a specific bony part of your body, it's going to fracture.


----------



## BergMann (Jan 10, 2007)

challybert said:


> Wore the POCs today on a 15 mile pedal filled ride. I still say they feel a bit "clunky" but that improves significantly as the hip pads soften quite a bit when they get warm. So they do a decent job of contouring and lose their initial stiff feel. The one thing that irritated me quite a bit was the tailbone pad. I removed it half way through the ride. This improved the comfort significantly. Liner: mediocre. Very small with limited "padded" feel. These would not be my first choice for long rides with lots of seated pedaling. Conclusion: net/net they are OK. However, I would not purchase them again.


+1 on this impression of POCs padding & ergonomics. I tried their knee & elbow pads with that same self-hardening foam and they were just to darn stiff & clunky for trail riding. Found the IXS Flow & Alpinestars Paragon pads to be much more flexible, breathable, and closer fitting.
The seam down the center of POC's shorts shows they really don't understand bike ergonomics: repurposed moto or ski pads may work for downhillers who spend 1/3 of a 5 minute run pedaling, but for real world trail riding, POCs offerings just don't cut it.
I've tried on 5 of POCs snow & bike helmets and got lousy fit in all of them: even the models with dial adjustable fit couldn't hold a candle to the Giro, Smith & Scott helmets I currently own. I applaud POC for popularizing the MIPS systems we are now seeing in other brands, but, sadly, POCs helmet fit systems are worst-in-the business. 
P.S. POC: Scott & Bell can offer MIPS in their helmets for a $30 upcharge. Why do your MIPS helmets carry a $100 premium?


----------



## BergMann (Jan 10, 2007)

martinizer said:


> I really like the redesigned G-form crash short (with chamois). I've moved on from their elbow and knee portection, as the material the pad is sewn to is too flimsy to stand up to any kind of serious impact. But the shorts have worked great on a couple of solid hip checks. It doesn't hurt that the chamois is the best I've found. YMMV
> http://g-form.com/index.php/pro-b-bike-compression-shorts.html


I had high hopes for G-Forms elbow & knee pads, but my own strike-through testing showed there is a reason why G-Forms pads fail ES protector certification tests: their padding only offers a fraction of the protection offered by new-school softshell pads by IXS, Alpinestars, etc. Sharp-edged blows pretty much went right through that thin padding. I too have had some serious falls on my hips in recent seasons, and I wouldn't trust the G-Forms to hold up to multiple falls, much less actually absorb significant impact forces.

Our OP Francis asks for protectors that could potentially protect against broken hips & femurs. As other respondents have pointed out, clearly even full-DH grade armor is not a wholesale insurance policy against injury. 
That said, does anyone have any personal experience on *trail worthy* protective shorts that strike a good balance between protection & ergonomics for rides longer than 1.5hrs?
I've been using my Alpinestars Paragon softshell knee & elbow pads for more technical rides in this time range and am happy with the comfort, so like Francis I'm looking for a comparable set of shorts that will add protection for hips & tailbone as well.
Someone mentioned padded baggies. Would wearing padded baggies over a good set of bibs be the best way to get around the crappy-chamois-in-good-protector conundrum?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I use Rockgardn CYA. No chamois crotch pad, but, no seam at least.


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

These here look like the real deal with CE approved hip protection and also made for mtn biking. Armor can be removed for washing and chamois pad can be removed for moto-ing.

KNOX Trooper Shorts V14


----------



## tylerjd (Aug 7, 2013)

Found this thread because I'm looking for hip pro after going down in some rocks. I fell off a dirt bike, but I wasn't going any faster than I often go on my mtb. Looking to not repeat the experience.

Not sure if these shorts would have helped me though - my point of contact was basically the very top of my iliac crest - anyone who has a pair can comment on that?


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

tylerjd said:


> Found this thread because I'm looking for hip pro after going down in some rocks. I fell off a dirt bike, but I wasn't going any faster than I often go on my mtb. Looking to not repeat the experience.
> 
> Not sure if these shorts would have helped me though - my point of contact was basically the very top of my iliac crest - anyone who has a pair can comment on that?
> 
> View attachment 937124


Is that red and white sticker what your wore on shirt while dealing with that horror? Damn, that looks painful.


----------



## Mr Bouncy (Oct 7, 2013)

I was riding in hard rocky terrain, wearing some POC vpd hip shorts and had an F'ing nasty hard hit medial and down a bit on the right hip, or in that area. Massive bruising & haematoma. don't really know where point of impact was precisely, but I think I took the brunt of it between the coccyx pad and the hip pad. The POC shorts did stuff-all to protect me.

Currently shopping for better armored shorts. Looking at Demon Flexforce X d30 V2 as being a possible replacement- the snow version, not the mtb one-, and Demon also have a (separate) Hip belt with D30 coccyx pad and two adjustable hip pads. Anyone tried either of these?


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

ThumperGary said:


> These here look like the real deal with CE approved hip protection and also made for mtn biking. Armor can be removed for washing and chamois pad can be removed for moto-ing.
> 
> KNOX Trooper Shorts V14


I'm also looking at these, and the Knox Defender v14. I first saw them on sportbiketrackgear.com, which I've ordered a few things from. I like my TLD 7605 shorts. The chamois is very comfortable with regards to not chaffing me, but it is a bit thin. I end up using another liner short on top for more crotch padding. I also have the POC shorts, and like others haven't been that impressed. I might try them out again sometime. Leaning towards trying out the Defender v14 when I quit using the TLD short. Some of the padding on the thighs keeps falling out of the pockets and getting misplaced. The Knox shorts look like they'd be an upgrade armor wise.


----------



## rpl3000 (Feb 24, 2004)

I wear the dainese hard shorts. It looks like they arent sold anymore...




I wear some road bibs under them.

one thing I was worried about was how high the side pads when up. The force flex demon ones look like they go up pretty high,


----------



## Ruliz (Sep 17, 2018)

*Same!!*

Dude, I just had this same injury but much much worse, got to the size of a football, had to get an emergency operation to drain and stop the bleeding. The injury location looks just like yours but when I'm lying down it coincides with my hip, and thats where I felt the impact. Did you find the gear you were looking for?


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

rpl3000 said:


> I wear the dainese hard shorts. It looks like they arent sold anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought a pair from a German website, they still make them.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Bouncy (Oct 7, 2013)

rod9301 said:


> I just bought a pair from a German website, they still make them.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


+1 on Dainese Hard shorts E1. I bought these a couple of years ago. Light, great ventilation with the mesh, and good protection coverage in critical areas, esp hips, coccyx and thighs. I think I bought mine from bikeinn.com


----------

